# Mainboards - gentoo inkompatibel

## LuxJux

Getestet:

MSI-Z97            PC mate -> due to BIOS-Bug__________ TSC_DEADLINE errata 

MSI-B85-G41     PC mate ->  due to BIOS-Bug__________ TSC_DEADLINE errata 

( Update to firmware 0x22 or later (

Bei Eba* werd ich mich sowieso wieder verkaufen. 

Ihr habt nicht zufällig noch ein Sockel 1151 (I7-4790k) Mainboard irgendwo rumliegen was funktioniert ? ---PM's willkommen

Und eigentlich bin ich nur wegen dem Arctic Fox hier gelandet.

War gerne hier

( Edit: Da hat Calculate bestimmt eine boot-Einstellung, die ich noch nicht kenne )

----------

## Josef.95

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> firmware 0x22

 

klingt nach Intel Microcode für die CPU

Schau am besten mal auf der Mainboard Herstellerseite ob es da ein BIOS Firmware-Update für dein Mainboard gibt -- falls ja, dann nutze es.

Falls nein, dann sollte vermutlich der microcode aus dem sys-firmware/intel-microcode Paket weiterhelfen, siehe dazu zb im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel_microcode Artikel.

----------

## ChrisJumper

LuxJux bei dem was du mit dem Rechner durch machst, würde ich dir wirklich raten zu einer Linux User Group oder einem Linux-Stammtisch zu gehen. Von mir aus auch zu einem Chaos Computer Club treffen, oder wenn das alles nicht geht bei einer Uni und den Informatikern Hilfe suchen. Vielleicht auch für ein kleines Taschengeld von 20 Euro.

Die Sache ist die, es kann wirklich nervig sein wenn du nicht (permanent) andere Hardware im Hintergrund hast mit der du das "defekte System" analysierst, Updaten kannst oder einfach Dinge im Internet nach lesen oder Patches ziehen kannst.

Josef Hinweis mit dem Microcode ist aber auch schon ziemlich gut. Wenn du halt noch Windows und Co booten kannst stehst du ja zumindest nicht ohne da. Aber es ist nun mal viel Leichter wenn du auf einem anderen System quasi immer Zugriff auf das Wiki hast und bequem lesen kannst.

Lasse dich nicht unter kriegen oder zu sehr davon ärgern, das wird schon! Gerade neue System, haben so manchen Pferdefuß.

Viele Grüße

Chris

----------

## LuxJux

Danke Chris, beinah wäre die Installation abgebrochen.

Ein erster DoppelSchritt ist vollzogen.

Calc und Win können jetzt süberst fehlerfrei gestartet werden. Doppelboot ist bei UEFI jedoch kein Dual-Boot mehr. Das muß mit F11 manuell gewählt werden. (bei mir)

-----

Ob das bei bei Calc ein Feature oder ein Bug ist ? 

Jedenfalls wird beim cl-update grub geupdatet und das verwaiste Ostern19-gentoo wird korrekt eingetragen und startet. (konsole)

( bei calc-LIVEcd im Boot-Menu F3 -> dann nvidia und Resolution 1920x1080 (nouveau bleibt hängen) (composite wurde nicht probiert) )

-----

Wie schon festgestellt (s.Mirrors), lädt das emerge @world (im chroot) nun nur noch mit 235 KB (natürlich fehlerfrei bis jetzt)

50+Leitung und zieht mit 80mbit 

Wie finde ich einen schnelleren Server ?

P.S.: Für den firmware-bug wurde die Hilfe schon mitgeteilt. (Nur heute nicht mehr)

EDIT:

make.conf

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"
```

----------

## LuxJux

Gut. Die Hilfe war fuer die AMDGPU-Graphikkarte.

Zum Bios-Bug 

/ letztes update war 2016 V2.19

-----------

Edit:

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> P.S.: Für den firmware-bug wurde die Hilfe schon mitgeteilt. (Nur heute nicht mehr)

 

Hier -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1085490.html

----------

## LuxJux

*bump*

Vielleicht war die |Frage nicht ausreichend endgueltigt formuliert.

Das MSI-Board ist absolutes Verdauungsendprodukt ....................

```

calculate /home/guest # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #6 (rev d5)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d5)

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #8 (rev d5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation B85 Express LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1aeb (rev a1)

01:00.2 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1aec (rev a1)

01:00.3 Serial bus controller [0c80]: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1aed (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge (rev 03)

06:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM981/PM981/PM983

calculate /home/guest # 

```

Edit: 3x SSD,, 1x nvme, 1x Sata

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi LuxJux,

welche Frage hast du denn? Fehlen dir noch Treiber für den Gentoo Kernel? Bootet es nicht?

Ich hatte es öfters schon mal das ich sogar eine neue CPU kaufen musste damit das Mainboard mit einem Update versehen werden konnte, weil es vorher nicht mal ins Efi bootet. Wenn man Glück hat kann man dann mit einer Netzwerkverbindung wenigstens die Updates herunterladen. Manchmal muss man die per USB-Stick mit Updates versorgen. Da hat sich die Situation auf jeden Fall verschlechtert.

Schnellere Server?

Es gibt eine Liste bei https://gentoo.org/downloads/mirrors/

Wo du verschiedene probieren könntest die auch relativ nah zu deinem Wohnort/Internetprovider liegen.

Wenn nouvum nicht gut läuft nimm einfach die closed source: nvidia-drivers.

Wenn du dir wegen der Kerneleinstellung nicht sicher bist, nimm einfach die dmesg Zeile und Such danach beim Hersteller. Sehr oft ist das aber auch im Kernel bei dem entsprechenden Modul erklärt oder der Hilfeseite dazu (bei make menuconfig ? drücken oder mit / nach etwas suchen.) Sonst halt über die Hersteller-Dokumentation. Alternativ kann man auch in den Code von dem Modul schauen oder nach einer String-Bezeichnung im Quelltext suchen, aber das ist wohl mehr Aufwand als das in eine Suchmaschine zu tippen.

----------

